# Are weight gain shakes worth using?



## MattF450 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have always struggled putting on weight until I started using CNP Pro Mass (3 scoops in milk 3 times a day) instead of my self made weight gain shakes with powdered oats whey and olive oil. But the weight I put on all seemed to be fat would this be the case? :confused1:


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Most weight gainers are made up of sub standard sugars, carbs and other crap. Consequently they are **** and your best off avoiding them.

Putting on fat is not putting on lean mass. Putting on fat is not the aim of body building! If you struggle to put on weight your diet is wrong and the addition of a crappy shake wont make any difference other than man boobs. Post your diet and stats so we can advise you accordingly.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

x2 what dizzee said stay clear of weight gainers, and buy a decent whey protein isolate shake. Get the rest of your diet right and dont rely too much on shakes


----------



## MattF450 (Apr 9, 2009)

Dizzee said:


> Most weight gainers are made up of sub standard sugars, carbs and other crap. Consequently they are **** and your best off avoiding them.
> 
> Putting on fat is not putting on lean mass. Putting on fat is not the aim of body building! If you struggle to put on weight your diet is wrong and the addition of a crappy shake wont make any difference other than man boobs. Post your diet and stats so we can advise you accordingly.


I had a feeling that was the case I looked ****e and have subsequently stopped taking them and am cutting at the moment to loose the fat and have a current aim of single figure bf% for summer which I cant be far off just now.

Thanks Matt


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

you said you used them 3 times a day? is this on top of the food you were eating before? maybe you had too many calories coming in from these which are a poor source. It could be quite a jump in daily calorific intake when you started using these.

Replacing one meal a day with a weight gain shake should be ok if needed as its more convenient but apart from that whole foods should be concentrated upon.

Most weight gainers use maltodextrin for carbs which i believe is similar to sugar in that it is fast acting. Complex carbs are better, which is why home made shakes with oats are superior to off the shelf varieties.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Dizzee said:


> Most weight gainers are made up of sub standard sugars, carbs and other crap. Consequently they are **** and your best off avoiding them.
> 
> Putting on fat is not putting on lean mass. Putting on fat is not the aim of body building! If you struggle to put on weight your diet is wrong and the addition of a crappy shake wont make any difference other than man boobs. Post your diet and stats so we can advise you accordingly.


well said...cannot and should not rely on protein drinks and mass gainers...this is exactly what it says,a supplement to your diet,there is no substitute for your diet,that is the most important thing,whole foods are key,keep it clean,complex and balanced...there's the key,also regular........small meals!!!!!

supplements are only an aid because trying to ingest the amount of protein your sposed to consume each day would be near on impossible or very hard if only food stuffs were the only nutrients consumed,we'd have to ingest,like a whole cow every day...so hence the supplements,also we deplete a lot of nutrients through training,and the body needs more for recovery etc!!!!

i wont go deep into the science of it all,as i am too tired,sorry!!!

but whole food,supplements come second(but still play an important part in your diet)!!!!!


----------



## MattF450 (Apr 9, 2009)

recc said:


> you said you used them 3 times a day? is this on top of the food you were eating before? maybe you had too many calories coming in from these which are a poor source. It could be quite a jump in daily calorific intake when you started using these.
> 
> Replacing one meal a day with a weight gain shake should be ok if needed as its more convenient but apart from that whole foods should be concentrated upon.
> 
> Most weight gainers use maltodextrin for carbs which i believe is similar to sugar in that it is fast acting. Complex carbs are better, which is why home made shakes with oats are superior to off the shelf varieties.


Yes the 3 x weight gainers were on top of my regular diet and were to replace my home made ones.

My diet was something like this

05:30 6 eggs bowl of oats

07:30 weight gain shake

10:00 2 tins tuna tuna & wholewheat pasta banana

12:00 weight gain shake

14:00 chicken and potatos banana

16:00 weight gain shake

19:30 train

21:00 chicken brown rice veg

I never weighed my carb amounts but it basically came down to eating as much as I could in the break time from work allowed i felt permentantly full.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Part of it too me could be your last meal 9pm is abit late too me to be having a hit of carbs ie brown rice.


----------



## MattF450 (Apr 9, 2009)

Falconski said:


> Part of it too me could be your last meal 9pm is abit late too me to be having a hit of carbs ie brown rice.


I know buts thats the bummer with working 12 hour shifts so you reckon drop the carbs from my dinner?


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

From your last meal i would yeah, maybe have a calcium caseinate shake ie slow digesting protein.

Its a **** working 12hour shifts, i do 10 hour night shifts and they are bad enuf


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

MattF450 said:


> 05:30 6 eggs bowl of oats
> 
> 9:00 2 tins tuna tuna & wholewheat pasta banana
> 
> ...


See the changes I made in bold


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Would there be any effect if you were to substitute tea/coffee during the day for a weight gaining/whey protine shake ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

nobody said:


> Would there be any effect if you were to substitute tea/coffee during the day for a weight gaining/whey protine shake ?


surely thered be a huge effect lol, tea and coffee are nothing more than sugars/caffeine, i wouldnt advise it though you have to draw a line when you are taking too many sups IMO

i take a weight gainer once a day and i feel thats enough for me

it sounds simple but i found swapping milk for water makes the weight gainer alot easier to digest and hell of alot less bloat


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi mate are you getting plenty of Water?

I started to put on fat around my belly and was advised to drink more! Its hard but if you can pour 6 x 500ml bottles into yourself during a day then like me, it will make a huge difference speeding up your fat burning!

Also I know its your work but 9pm for brown rice is 2 hours too late, I personally would ditch the rice!

I'm not sure if theres a supplement that you could take instead, maybe someone else knows!?

Dan


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nothing wrong with a good weight gainer in addition to a good diet. Reflex and boditronics both do IMO good weight gainers as they are not loaded with sugar causing an insulin spike when not needed.

IMO as long as you are getting 3/4 quality meals per day then if your other cals come from weight gainers etc so be it. Yes the more solid food you eat the better but this just isnt possible of affordable for some/most.


----------

